# Airgun recommendations for pest control.



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am in the market for an accurate, deadly, and fairly quiet pellet gun. I am taking out squirrels and rabbits. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Live traps are safer in the residential areas but I've heard the gammos are good. Stay away from the "whisper" model though.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

limige said:


> Live traps are safer in the residential areas but I've heard the gammos are good. Stay away from the "whisper" model though.


Why stay away from whisper?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a Stoeger X10 Break Barrel Springer. I can drop squirrels out to 50 yards. Awesome gun hold a 2" group out to 50 yards. 10-30 yards almost same hole groups. You can pick one up for about $140.0.

My brother and I bought a Crossman Quest 1000 for my dad for christmas. His is pretty accurate. It seems with springer that you have to shoot them about 500 time before their broke in. Then they shoot much better 

It comes down to breaking them in properly and testing with different pellets. Overall very accurate guns.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

jlcrss said:


> Why stay away from whisper?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


A Guy at work is into them. He said he's heard quite a few complaints. Just passing the info.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Ahh.....ok. I have Crosman Model 3100 from 25 years ago. Still shoots just lacks the oomph.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Remington Vantage 1200...made by Crossman, shots 1200 ft per second with right ammo. Accurate and deadly. You can get them for $99 when they are on sale at Dunhams.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Remington Vantage 1200...made by Crossman, shots 1200 ft per second with right ammo. Accurate and deadly. You can get them for $99 when they are on sale at Dunhams.


Didn't even think about checking dunhams. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Whatever you get, if you want it to be quiet, try to stay under 1080 feet per second (fps). That is the speed of sound and the gun will "crack!" when fired if muzzle velocity exceeds that speed. The other downside to execeeding 1080 fps is that the projectile becomes unstable when decellerating back down through the "speed of sound" which decreases accurracy. 1000 fps is great in a .177 caliber gun, but doesn't have alot of "energy" at impact. I'd recommend something in a .20 or .22 caliber with a muzzle velocity of 800 fps. Great accuracy and plenty of "punch!".


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Aren't squirrels and rabbits considered game animals and regulated by seasons? Licenses?


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> Aren't squirrels and rabbits considered game animals and regulated by seasons? Licenses?


Thought this too. I guess if he is within hunting regs in his backyard he'd be fine. I would suggest a live trap as has already been mentioned. Just let the animal go after you catch it-I usually live trap in the spring (when the garden is starting to come up) and give the critters a new home many many many miles away  


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a German RWS-Diana. break barrell springer in .177. Scoped, it's pretty quiet and very accurate. Stops muskrats, chippies, rabbits, red squirrels. If you hit em it's over. A friend has a Beaman and it's a nice gun. Mine is 1200' per, but unless you use special pells it's hard to get that speed. When I got mine I was looking at a Gamo Whisper and was told they are not legal in Michigan because of the silencer aspect of the design. Not sure if that is fact or crap, but that's why the gun store didn't carry them.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Magnet said:


> Whatever you get, if you want it to be quiet, try to stay under 1080 feet per second (fps). That is the speed of sound and the gun will "crack!" when fired if muzzle velocity exceeds that speed. The other downside to execeeding 1080 fps is that the projectile becomes unstable when decellerating back down through the "speed of sound" which decreases accurracy. 1000 fps is great in a .177 caliber gun, but doesn't have alot of "energy" at impact. I'd recommend something in a .20 or .22 caliber with a muzzle velocity of 800 fps. Great accuracy and plenty of "punch!".


Good call. I have been looking alot at the 22 cal. I like the Benjamin Marauder but its a little pricey.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Aren't squirrels and rabbits considered game animals and regulated by seasons? Licenses?


Fox and grey squirrels go till March 1 according to the guidebook. Red squirrels I don't think are covered. I am having a problem with red squirrels mainly.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Brother just bought a Cross man Phantom from Gander, floor model, no scope, $50.00, open sights is very accurate, he's putting a scope on it to tighten up his groups a little. I shot it a few times, a little noisey but I guess they all are.. I found one on Amazon for $80. I might buy one..


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Most good pellet guns have rifled barrels, making them considered firearms, with all rules and regulations afforded them.:yikes:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Try rat traps and bait for pesky tree rats


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

limige said:


> Try rat traps and bait for pesky tree rats


There is no fun in that. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

BigJohn87 said:


> Thought this too. I guess if he is within hunting regs in his backyard he'd be fine. I would suggest a live trap as has already been mentioned. Just let the animal go after you catch it-I usually live trap in the spring (when the garden is starting to come up) and give the critters a new home many many many miles away
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Relocating wildlife is illegal.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

This thread is getting off topic. I am not interested in discussing live trapping, laws, and so on. The title of this post is clear please stay on topic. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

For urban use , the Crosman 760 Pumpmaster, with it's smooth barrel, might be the best tool.
It's been around for years, it's cheap, and isn't considered a firearm IMO


----------

